# Gracie is Male?!



## Kip (Jan 23, 2013)

For the past 6 years of playing animal crossing I've always thought that gracie was female!
But it turns out Gracie & Saharah are originally male! Am i the only one who didn't know this?


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2013)

Sahara is male 








O i just google, Sahara is male in the Japense version but Female in the English



But yes I already knew about Gracie, but not Sahara


----------



## Gummy (Jan 23, 2013)

I learned about the two recently. I've always thought of the two as girls, however.


----------



## Mino (Jan 23, 2013)

Where'd you get the impression that Gracie was male?


----------



## Princess (Jan 23, 2013)

Gracie is only a male in the Japanese versions of the game.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2013)

Mino said:


> Where'd you get the impression that Gracie was male?


She is in the Japanese version



pallycake said:


> Gracie is only a male in the Japanese versions of the game.


"But it turns out Gracie & Saharah are originally male"
originally = Japanese version


----------



## YanoShigun (Jan 23, 2013)

I did know that! I'm not really surprised though since Japan isn't that sensitive to crossdresser and transgender people media-wise.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Jan 24, 2013)

But then, when I hear Gracie's voice in wild world... Sounded like those lazy type of boy villagers voice.
Anyway like most people are saying, originally a boy in JPN


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

pallycake said:


> Gracie is only a male in the Japanese versions of the game.



Your signature is my reaction to this.

Honestly, if Gracie is a male in the Japanese version of the game, then fine, I'm going with Gracie being male in my version. I think it's interesting that Gracie was a male. I like it though. Definitely a surprise.


----------



## Cloudkitty (Jan 26, 2013)

I can go with Gracie being male.  But I'm still muttering "*****" when he puts down my outfit.

_ooo, a censor of the word that rhymes with witch...better than getting smacked by the ACC mods for something far tamer_


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> I can go with Gracie being male.  But I'm still muttering "*****" when he puts down my outfit.
> 
> _ooo, a censor of the word that rhymes with witch...better than getting smacked by the ACC mods for something far tamer_



Butts.


*PERMA BAN*


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Butts.
> 
> 
> *PERMA BAN*



oh my god, that's good, even though their censor is crap.

Two words, oh no, PERMABAN.



Cloudkitty said:


> I can go with Gracie being male.  But I'm still muttering "*****" when he puts down my outfit.


lol, who wouldn't?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 26, 2013)

Me. I would mutter mother****er. And I do that! Each time Grace comes to my town in wild world I'm like, you mother****er


----------



## YanoShigun (Jan 26, 2013)

More like Animal Crossdressing, amirite? I think Jake might kill me now...


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

YanoShigun said:


> More like Animal Crossdressing, amirite? I think Jake might kill me now...



Ahaha *+1 Yano*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

In Japan, the females are males and the males are females ;-)


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> In Japan, the females are males and the males are females ;-)



 And the steering wheel is on the opposite side C-;


----------



## Micah (Jan 26, 2013)

Gracie, Birdo and Vivian (from Paper Mario) are all male.


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

Micah said:


> Gracie, Birdo and Vivian (from Paper Mario) are all male.



I was sooo shocked when i found out Vivian was a male!


3 Girly males in AC: Pave, Gracie, & Saharah.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 26, 2013)

Kip said:


> I was sooo shocked when i found out Vivian was a male!
> 
> 
> 3 Girly males in AC: Pave, Gracie, & Saharah.


Pave being male makes complete sense, though... he's a peacock. Girl peacocks are very flamboyant or colorful!


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

Gummy said:


> Pave being male makes complete sense, though... he's a peacock. Girl peacocks are very flamboyant or colorful!



:O i never knew that.



There is an album cover of K.K. & Pave dancing together in New Leaf XD


----------



## Pokeking (Jan 26, 2013)

It was mentioned in one of the more recent Linandko videos, Part 24, when Lindsey was talking about localization. I knew about the true Gracie before. Localization is a perplexing thing. I even wrote Nintendo about it years ago and they explained it that localization was about deciding how to make things understandable which is why some games either were either modified to varying degree or never released.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Jan 27, 2013)

I found out through watching Lin&ko that Gracie is male in the japanese versions, but I didn't know that about Saharah 



Gummy said:


> Pave being male makes complete sense, though... he's a peacock. *Girl* peacocks are very flamboyant or colorful!



don't you mean male peacocks....? peahens are like most other female birds.... not very colorful, and they don't have the long tail feathers either.


Spoiler



male on left, female on right








I have to wonder how I would have reacted to Gracie being male as a kid. I'm not sure if I would just shrug it off and be like "ok, so it's a guy that looks like a girl..... whatever" or if I would deny the fact that he was male all together xD. One of my favorite villagers (the blue horse Ed) looks pretty feminine... and he was my favorite villager. I also don't know if I originally thought he was female before talking to him..... guess it doesn't matter in the long run xD


----------



## Sora (Jan 27, 2013)

Localization is common going from Japan to NA, EU, AU, and such. Just look at some of the Pokemon mangas that have come to NA. In the JP versions they are quite "focused" shall I say on females. But when they come to NA they are very less focused on.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 27, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> I found out through watching Lin&ko that Gracie is male in the japanese versions, but I didn't know that about Saharah
> 
> 
> 
> ...




                                            I thought everyone knows that male Peacocks are colorful and the females are plain? Well that's just me testing your intellegence.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 27, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> don't you mean male peacocks....? peahens are like most other female birds.... not very colorful, and they don't have the long tail feathers either.



Yeah, that was just a typo.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2013)

They should keep it as a male IMO. They shouldn't change anything but the language. 

Like it or not there are plenty of "Girly boys" and "Boyish Girls" IRL. Makes life more interesting


----------



## Torotix (Jan 31, 2013)

Well really it's a "go figure" for western Nintendo's. There are a lot of overprotective parents and lobby groups to try and stop things "crossing the line". Remember that stuff about Spongebob Squarepants? I mean these people go nuts over anything remotely questionable.
+ I think games and things like this in general really are targeted towards anyone who wants to play in Japan, whereas in western countries they make sure things like this are targeted to and are appropriate for children, and if it's cute or innocent looking, young children :|


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow. Gracie just got even more *FABULOUS*.


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Wow. Gracie just got even more *FABULOUS*.



ROFL!! My eyes!


----------



## Sora (Jan 31, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Wow. Gracie just got even more *FABULOUS*.



Just threw up in my mouth a bit.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 1, 2013)

Gracie is male in Europe WW.


----------



## Kip (Feb 1, 2013)

Suiseiseki said:


> Gracie is male in Europe WW.



:O you serious? i thought it was only in japan.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 1, 2013)

Apparently Canada and the United states are too ******** to handle a guy who talks/dresses like a girl. No surprise here.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Apparently Canada and the United states are too ******** to handle a guy who talks/dresses like a girl. No surprise here.



North American censorship: Guns, Blood, Killing, Sexual Content. OK.
A cartoon male giraffe that looks somewhat feminine? NOPE.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 1, 2013)

I think it could've easily had been misinterpreted by North America. Grace is typically recognized as a female name, and the character is blatantly feminine. The mistaken gender isn't much of a shock to me. There's also the fact that effeminate men are nothing new in the fashion world, and are in fact rather common, so I doubt it was done out of censorship. As a child, I never really thought twice about Gracie's gender, even with the male voice, I interpreted him as a female.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 1, 2013)

Gummy said:


> I think it could've easily had been misinterpreted by North America. Grace is typically recognized as a female name, and the character is blatantly feminine. The mistaken gender isn't much of a shock to me. There's also the fact that effeminate men are nothing new in the fashion world, and are in fact rather common, so I doubt it was done out of censorship. As a child, I never really thought twice about Gracie's gender, even with the male voice, I interpreted him as a female.



I never thought about it either, I'm guessing a lot of people either assume its a girl or a guy depending. So why change it at all? Seems like a lot of localization is a waste of time IMO. The game could be released faster if they excluded uselsss crap like changing Gracie to a girl.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 1, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I never thought about it either, I'm guessing a lot of people either assume its a girl or a guy depending. So why change it at all? Seems like a lot of localization is a waste of time IMO. The game could be released faster if they excluded uselsss crap like changing Gracie to a girl.



Did they though? I haven't really looked into it..
I don't remember any characters specifically referring to Gracie as "him" or "her".


----------



## Lauren (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow! I always thought they were female -.- my mind is completely BLOWN


----------



## Bambi (Feb 1, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Did they though? I haven't really looked into it..
> I don't remember any characters specifically referring to Gracie as "him" or "her".



Thats a good point lol.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 1, 2013)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Gracie

This wiki refers to him as a HER. I'm wondering if the NA guides did as well....


----------



## Wrathie83 (Feb 1, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Wow. Gracie just got even more *FABULOUS*.



The late great Freddie \m/ .




Anyhow back on topic, had heard about Gracie being male but not about Saharah before.....learned something new there lol .


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 3, 2013)

In the EU versions of Animal Crossing, Gracie was a boy. But they changed his/her voice in City Folk to a girl. Also, the bubble turned pink from blue.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2013)

Gracie's gender is so messed up now XD


----------



## Gummy (Feb 4, 2013)

I can also see it being confusing because Gracie is the "face" of _Ms. Nintendique_ magazine...


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 4, 2013)

They should have made Gracie a mollusk since his gender seems to be switching back and forth so often.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2013)

Lets just say Gracie is who ever she/he wants too be!


----------



## Lessy (Feb 8, 2013)

oh jeez i did not know this! lol it seems as if they sometimes change the gender for certain characters in games in japan for some reason... for example in paper mario the thousand year door there is a character named vivian and in the japanese version 'she' is actually a boy!


----------



## Ylester (Feb 8, 2013)

It was also late when I found that out but it's really confusing right???


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah! All this gender changing Nintendo does makes things soo confusing XD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 9, 2013)

Kip said:


> Yeah! All this gender changing Nintendo does makes things soo confusing XD



It's just the localization teams that do the changes. They try to make it more country friendly so they don't confuse or upset anybody playing the game.

Normal players will never know that Gracie is a male in Japan. We know because we're all obsessed and part of a community of likeminded obsessers.


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2013)

Ahaha yeah your right! i hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 11, 2013)

I found out Gracie was a man in Japan a year or two ago. Of course when I found this out I rolled on the floor laughing. I loved the idea of it. Ever since then I've had a lot of trouble picturing Gracie as a girl. For one reason or another picturing a male fashion expert telling me an outfit is so wrong for my figure is a lot better than some catty snobby witch-woman telling me the same thing. xD So to me, Gracie is a man in my games.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 23, 2013)

pallycake said:


> Gracie is only a male in the Japanese versions of the game.



Wonder why they changed it


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 23, 2013)

Because a male character couldn't possibly ever wear eye shadow and work in the fashion industry. That's a woman's job! 9_9


----------



## rachiewease (Feb 23, 2013)

Gracie was refered to as female in the European versions of the game too. Thats how she/he has always come across in my game. Don't see why it should be changed. It is 2013 right?


----------



## tigereyes86 (Mar 28, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> I can go with Gracie being male.  But I'm still muttering "*****" when he puts down my outfit.
> 
> _ooo, a censor of the word that rhymes with witch...better than getting smacked by the ACC mods for something far tamer_



Ack I love this, so true (your censor sentence, hahahahahahaha )


----------



## Schim (Mar 28, 2013)

I think of Gracie as a very fabulous and fashion conscious male even in my US versions.

Though while I can understand how Gracie's outfit would make more conservative countries want to make him a woman to be on the safe side, the whole "Saharah has long eyelashes thus is a girl" is a bit annoying. Camels have prominent eyelashes naturally, to keep the sand out of their eyes. That and Saharah isn't even dressed feminine at all. He has an open vest on.


----------



## Schim (Mar 28, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Because a male character couldn't possibly ever wear eye shadow and work in the fashion industry. That's a woman's job! 9_9



At least Pav? got to keep his manhood.

And he's dressed the most flamboyant of all.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 28, 2013)

Fight the man, Pav?. Fight the man! They aint gonna keep you down!

I'm gonna picture Grace as a guy forever. xD I love that thought way too much.


----------



## Schim (Mar 28, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Fight the man, Pav?. Fight the man! They aint gonna keep you down!
> 
> I'm gonna picture Grace as a guy forever. xD I love that thought way too much.



It makes his sass all the more sassy.


----------



## Peachk33n (Mar 28, 2013)

If anything I think NA got it right. Gracie IS a boy, but you still refer to drag queens as "she" sooo in the NA version they are just being polite. simple as that


----------



## Schim (Mar 28, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> If anything I think NA got it right. Gracie IS a boy, but you still refer to drag queens as "she" sooo in the NA version they are just being polite. simple as that



But is he confirmed as a drag queen? Aside from the fishnet stockings/pants, his outfit isn't really super feminine. His shirt has pretty neutral colors and men wear neck scarves and heeled boots (not high heels, but his can translate as just heeled boots). I think it'd be hard to label him as a drag queen unless stated. I don't know about Japanese culture, but maybe his look is something more effeminate men often wear.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2013)

Schim said:


> But is he confirmed as a drag queen? Aside from the fishnet stockings/pants, his outfit isn't really super feminine. His shirt has pretty neutral colors and men wear neck scarves and heeled boots (not high heels, but his can translate as just heeled boots). I think it'd be hard to label him as a drag queen unless stated. I don't know about Japanese culture, but maybe his look is something more effeminate men often wear.



He's confirmed as a drag queen in the Japanese version only

Pretty much in Japan Grace/Gracie is male
Outside of Japan Gracie is female.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2013)

Jake. said:


> He's confirmed as a drag queen in the Japanese version only
> 
> Pretty much in Japan Grace/Gracie is male
> Outside of Japan Gracie is female.



Except in my NA game, where Gracie is male by rule of me.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm surprised I'm not the only one who decided that Gracie is male in my personal canon. xD


----------



## Little Joey (Mar 30, 2013)

Sahara should be a male called Gobi ^__^

I knew Pav? was male even without knowing his real sex. Now that I think of it maybe they changed Gracie to Female in terms of Gender not Sex... o.o 

So maybe we are the less sexist by referring to them by what they want to be referred to as!


----------



## gorgonara (Apr 18, 2013)

Welp, ain't it dandy when Nintendo of a america straight-washes your favorite characters in some messed up hetero-normative crusade in order to protect them kiddies from the filthy gender deviants.

So done with these breeders.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 6, 2013)

Gracie is just a misunderstood drag queen


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

Good for Gracie. I guess before his/her trip to NA/EU he/she got a sex change?

I think for fun, I'll consider on some days Gracie a girl, and others a boy. Whatever floats my boat~


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

I like Gracie as a girl and because I have English version, her voice is high pitched too!


----------

